

What is "at-will employment"? - Adrock
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/12/21/what-is-at-will-employment/

======
michaelochurch
This is one of those topics that, I think, will affect many people, even
though it's poorly understood. The less successful will be on the barrel end
of the gun, and the more successful will probably try management at least
once.

People often think, in big companies, that managers can unilaterally fire
them. Actually, if they play the angles, they can usually work out a transfer
because any communication that might inhibit their ability to reinvent
themselves on a new team can be construed as harassment. (If transfer isn't
possible because the company is small, the only way to win is to get out.)

The solution, for an employer, is not to let reviews be part of the transfer
packet. Managers should have the unconditional right to require someone leave
the team, but not to block transfer.

